# New Sig Advice Please



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello all,

With all the talk about gun control, I feel it may be time to invest in another Sig. It's not a carry weapon per se, but would like to keep that option open. However, I should note that I am a big guy and am leaning toward all steel models. As many of you know, it is labor of love trying to pick the right one - but, nevertheless, it is still a very difficult, though enjoyable, labor - so, any advice anyone could give would be appreciated. Below is the list:


*P220 .45 Stainless Nitron*
P220 .45 Stainless
*P220 .45 Stainless Elite*
P220 .45 Combat
*P220 .45 Scorpion *_(Anyone know if the finish is durable and/or how it compares to the Nitron finish?)_

P229 .357 Stainless Elite

*P226 .357 TacOps*

1911 .357 Carry Nightmare _(Sadly, does not seem that this is available yet)_

*P227 .45 * _(Would love to get one of these, but not sure if it will be available anytime this year)_

Thanx,

-T

NOTE: _Bold was used just to help make the (long) list a little easier to read._


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Your asking for a lot of info... but I'll share what I know regarding some models.

TAC OPS : is what I consider to be the ultimate combat handgun. High capacity, short reset trigger (SRT), 4 mags, flared magwell, extended beavertail and fiber optic/Sig sights are the highlights of this model. I absolutely love mine and wish I had bought it sooner. A real head turner at the range and tactical classes.

SCORPION : is a unique firearm to say the least. SRT trigger, extended beavertail and G10 grips are some of the standout features. The finish is a different story... the finish has issues on both the P series and 1911 models. Finish MAY flake from normal use and holster draws. Not as durable as most fans would expect from Sig... I hear they're working on making it better.

ELITE: Same features as listed above with different finishes available... can't go wrong, a classic.

PLATINUM ELITE: You didn't ask about these... but it has to be the most beautiful gun Sig makes. All the features of a standard ELITE with aluminum grips that feel amazing and a slide that is highly polished and brushed stainless steel. This would be my ideal "safe queen" gun.

I'll try to post pics in my next post.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

HK P30 :smt033


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My Tac Ops...










The Scorpion w/threaded barrel...










The Platinum Elite...










All three are real lookers AND real performers... best of both worlds when you choose a high end Sig Sauer.


----------



## Davejb (Nov 18, 2010)

There is a large flaw in your logic, never, ever do you need an excuse to pick up another sig :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not that I need another handgun, but if I do spring for one, it'll be a SIG.


----------



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> My Tac Ops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the info and you have a very nice collection there!


----------



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Not that I need another handgun, but if I do spring for one, it'll be a SIG.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Tenebrous (Jan 13, 2012)

Davejb said:


> There is a large flaw in your logic, never, ever do you need an excuse to pick up another sig :mrgreen:


Lol, never an excuse, but there's always a good reason to pick up a Sig!


----------

